# Kona Hoss Dee-lux ROCKS!!



## chrisabruce (Sep 9, 2004)

Just got a brand new 2005 Kona Hoss Dee-lux. What can I say, this bike rocks. I highly recommend it for any clyde.

Climbs great goes down fast. Hit a 3 foot drop (by accident) and bike handled beautifully.

Love it!
Love it!
Love it!

Probably gonna put a Marzocchi 66RC on it soon.

6'1" 290lbs.


----------



## MTB-5O (Mar 11, 2005)

*Hello fellow Clyde and Hoss Dee-Lux rider......*

I just aquired a 2004 Hoss Dee-Lux in near mint condition.

This is my first.....real mountain bike.....This thing ROCKS.

It is such a pleasure to ride, being 5' 7" and 250 lbs. (down from 276 and still losing thanks to my Hoss). This thing takes all I throw at it and asks for more. I LOVE IT!!!!

I even love the color, dirt (S**T) brown. No one else has a bike this color where I ride.

Enjoy

Gordi


----------



## icodeit (Mar 31, 2005)

Just got my 05 Kona Hoss Dee-Lux as well. I like the sweet blue colour. It came down to a choice between the Hoss and the Rainer.

The Hoss is a little heavy, and to be honest with you, when you are 6'4 265 like me, that saddle is just way to small, and does nothing but hurt my butt.

Other then that, its still so new to me I can't comment on anything else.


----------



## tdhood (Apr 1, 2005)

icodeit said:


> ...that saddle is just way too small, and does nothing but hurt my butt...


You may be a candidate for a new saddle, but in my experience, your butt will hurt regardless of saddle until it toughens up. I've dropped and picked up the biking habit a few times in my life (theft, job travel, kid, etc) and whenever I come back, the first two weeks are always miserable.

I find it's best to ride for no more than an hour at a time on smooth trails until my nether regions toughen up - leaving at least a day between rides. The second ride is always the hardest.

tdh


----------



## icodeit (Mar 31, 2005)

I have been told I need to get it toughened up, but thats easier said then done. You see at my size, my butt is much bigger then the seat. And it makes me think that if you build a bike that oversized, and meant for larger riders, I would think that there would be a seat out there meant for a larger rear end.

I'm going to try and tough it out for a week or so and see what happens. If I'm still in a lot of pain, then I going to get a larger comfort seat. Just not a seat that has springs on it.


----------



## jtrider (Mar 6, 2005)

I've had my Hoss Dee-Lux since March 3rd ' 05. I love it. I'm glad Kona switched to the Blue color.


----------



## Phil Kay (Feb 27, 2005)

*Hoss*

Can't get enough of mine. Dropped over 40 lbs since I got mine (actually my second as the 1st got nicked)
For such a tough bike it's really light.


----------



## Crash44 (Apr 8, 2005)

Just bought a Hoss and did not ride much since it's still snowing here in the province of Quebec (had about 2-3 inches yesterday)... cant wait to give it a real go.

I'm 6' 250 and was told that was THE bike for me... It sure felt good on the 1st trial, but I was a little worried cuz I dont have much cleareance (taper, actually). I ride a 20', wanted a 18' for more cleareance but the guys at the LBS were worried that i'd endo with a smaller frame.

Been out of biking for some time (use to be 190)... anybody have a tip regarding potential upgrade to my bike along the way ?

Thanks


----------



## chrisabruce (Sep 9, 2004)

Crash44 said:


> Just bought a Hoss and did not ride much since it's still snowing here in the province of Quebec (had about 2-3 inches yesterday)... cant wait to give it a real go.
> 
> I'm 6' 250 and was told that was THE bike for me... It sure felt good on the 1st trial, but I was a little worried cuz I dont have much cleareance (taper, actually). I ride a 20', wanted a 18' for more cleareance but the guys at the LBS were worried that i'd endo with a smaller frame.
> 
> ...


Did you get a dee-lux or regular?

I am putting on some new hubs (hadleys) and new forks (Marzocchi 66RC).

If you have standard, I would upgrade to hydraulic brakes.


----------



## Crash44 (Apr 8, 2005)

chrisabruce said:


> Did you get a dee-lux or regular?
> 
> I am putting on some new hubs (hadleys) and new forks (Marzocchi 66RC).
> 
> If you have standard, I would upgrade to hydraulic brakes.


Regular.

yeah, std cable brakes. Was thinking of going for hydraulics... worth it ?


----------



## chrisabruce (Sep 9, 2004)

Crash44 said:


> Regular.
> 
> yeah, std cable brakes. Was thinking of going for hydraulics... worth it ?


Not sure if it is worth it. I have hydraulics now and thinking I would like an 8 inch rotor on the front. But I go pretty fast downhill.


----------



## icodeit (Mar 31, 2005)

At least with cable disks, if you snap a line on the trail, the pads are not locked up on you. In fact I would have prefered (for me) to just have the cable disks.

I have already had to change front flat (hit a sharp stone in the creek bed I think?) on the trail. Sure enough, after I pulled the front wheel off, the bike fell over, hit the leaver and BANG, locked break pads. Has to rest the caliper's, and it was not a good sceen with all the mud I was into.


----------



## jtrider (Mar 6, 2005)

My front tire went flat yesterday while riding. There is a small crack in the tube at the base of the valve stem. I never had a flat like this one before. Have any of you'll ? Also, what tube do you recommend ?


----------



## RolledMeat (Jan 13, 2004)

icodeit said:


> I have been told I need to get it toughened up, but thats easier said then done. You see at my size, my butt is much bigger then the seat. And it makes me think that if you build a bike that oversized, and meant for larger riders, I would think that there would be a seat out there meant for a larger rear end.
> 
> I'm going to try and tough it out for a week or so and see what happens. If I'm still in a lot of pain, then I going to get a larger comfort seat. Just not a seat that has springs on it.


Those Kona seats are terrible. When I got my Dawg home, the seat was the first thing to go. Plenty of threads here discuss seats. I've got a couple of WTBs. My cheap one is a Speed V, I think. It's quite nice.

As far as the torn tube in the previous post, I've had that happen to me when my stem wasn't lined up perfectly with the hole in the rim. Sometimes it gets askew when you mount the tire.


----------



## saba (Sep 30, 2004)

*Hoss*

Welcome to the Hoss family. My 0'4 Hoss and I bonded right from the 1st ride. This is what I changed. 1st changed those cranks to Race Face Evolve DH. Next was Thomson seatpost 30.0 and stem. Changed der to XT level, seat is WTB Speed V with Steel Rails.Tires are Panaracer Fire 2.4. My next step is new wheels and brakes. Going to put some saints on the wheels and breaks.

My biggest complaint about this bike is why build such a great frame and then put budget parts on it (can only speak for the Hoss)? I would rather pay an extra $300-$400 to get a really nice parts package on this really good bike. Just my 2cents


----------



## voided (Apr 25, 2005)

I got my 2005 Hoss Dee Lux in February apparently they are already getting hard to find.
I love the feel of the bike boy does it move. You get the Kona XC feel with no fear of damage no matter how hard you beat on it. Ive even dropped the seat down and done some stair gaps in the city. Im Glad to see others love this awesome bike.

That being said I doubt the hubs will hold up in the long run and the rims will go too but whatever they are better then lots of other stock parts. Also the fork (Dirt Jam Pro) is a dirt jumping fork. This is not a dirt jumping bike well not its intention anyways. The fork climbs like crap and doesnt track all that well. I will be swapping out my fork and replacing it with a Vanilla R or possible a Rock Shox Pike the verdict is still out on that decision. 

I guess im a borderline clydesdal at 6'4 and 220 but still this bike is under 30lbs which really isnt that bad at all. Ditch the fork and you lose more weight. So id reccomend it to anyone looking for the perfect all around bike.


----------



## Blacklight Pro (Dec 14, 2004)

*Hoss Dee-luxe Rocks*

It great seeing all the other Hoss loving guys out there... I got mine in Jan and have been riding the hell out of it.... I love this bike was a road guy and had to hit the single track.

I am looking for anyone that has changed out a wheelset on this ride... I am looking for a Xc type wheelset that can handle my weight 280 and can handle the fast hard riding I do, I like to ride hard and fast, jumping was back a few years ago and if I get a wild hair and want to do it again.. I know the wheelset on the 05 will handle it.. the other wheelset will be a 2nd for XC riding any suggestions.... Thanks...


----------



## Blacklight Pro (Dec 14, 2004)

*Hoss Guys need Hoss size Kona gear!!!!!*

I have dropped a couple of e-mails on the folks at Kona to upsize their gear. I am 6 5 and 275 and lift and ride and their sizes just don't get there....

If you have time drop an e-mail to the Kona folks on their site and request bigger sizes for us Hoss lovers... maybe even a Clydesdale brand.. I will never be under 200 and don't even want too.... I am proud to be a clyde...we need a super clyde group....

Ride Hard and Smile......


----------



## voided (Apr 25, 2005)

I was looking into a new wheelset myself. Likely the most cost wise is the Sun Singletrack.The current ditch witches (essentially ryhno lites) on the 05 will hold up decent but i dont think the hubs on it will. I think I will work towards a Rock Shox Pike on the front with a stiff spring set and singletracks with a 20mm hub up front. then Ill be ready to pound the hell out of it for sure. Jensonusa has single tracks built on XT hubs for $145 a set not too shabby if anyone is looking.


----------

